# App download



## juandayt (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I just got the email from Amazon Flex. I went through the question and the video. But when I tried to download the app . I wasn't able to download. Can someone help. I got to wait noon to get on chat , but want to get this done ASAP...

Thank You if anyone can help.
Juan


----------



## theknight077 (Aug 22, 2016)

I got mine saved on Google drive, click on the link and it will star to downloadhttps://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwCDKysOqD7DMDRkNTVIdWNnbmM/view?usp=docslist_api


----------



## MetroDriver (Apr 13, 2016)

it downloads, but you need a program to open the APK


----------



## theknight077 (Aug 22, 2016)

MetroDriver said:


> it downloads, but you need a program to open the APK


 if you have an Android phone just download the file and running that's it


----------



## Ridesharedriver99 (Nov 1, 2015)

Does anyone have the iPhone download link?


----------

